# Tried Canon 200-400f/4L IS today & asked the price, told it didn't exist :-)



## Gadger (Mar 4, 2013)

I went to the 'Focus on Imaging' exhibition at the NEC Birmingham (UK) today, while there I waited to get access to the elevated Canon stand to view their larger lens. Once up there, I checked the available lens to try on the stand, and I asked the Canon rep if there was the Canon 200-400f/4L IS to look at, he disappeared and came out with the Canon 200-400 f/4L attached to a Canon 5DMK3 which looked lost on it 

















No photos could be taken on a media card, but could shoot away focusing with it and changing the focus distance between the 1 and 1.4 switch.

I was impressed, even got the other half to photo me 

I then asked the damaging question, how much, he replied it didn't exist. About the same time another college asked him to remove it from the stand, it seemed it shouldn't have come out, so I was lucky. Well, it was certainly nice trying it and it was not as heavy as I thought it would be hand held.

Gadger


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 4, 2013)

You cannot buy a prototype, the lens is still under development and not in production. Everyone is waiting for a announcement and release date, but apparently some re-design was done after prototypes were used in the Olympics and some issues uncovered.

However, if you want one, plan on North of $10,000.


----------



## Gadger (Mar 4, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You cannot buy a prototype, the lens is still under development and not in production. Everyone is waiting for a announcement and release date, but apparently some re-design was done after prototypes were used in the Olympics and some issues uncovered.
> 
> However, if you want one, plan on North of $10,000.



Mt Spokane

Once out, I'm sure it will drop after the first year plus, not a lot, but enough to wait patiently


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 4, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You cannot buy a prototype, the lens is still under development and not in production. Everyone is waiting for a announcement and release date, but apparently some re-design was done after prototypes were used in the Olympics and some issues uncovered.
> 
> However, if you want one, plan on North of $10,000.



As has been said... "everything is for sale".. I'm sure that if you offered $10,000,000.00 to Canon that they would sell you one.... now THAT would be an early adopter's price premium!


----------



## mrmarks (Mar 5, 2013)

What's the approx weight of this lens? Looks to be at least 4kg?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2013)

Gadger said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot buy a prototype, the lens is still under development and not in production. Everyone is waiting for a announcement and release date, but apparently some re-design was done after prototypes were used in the Olympics and some issues uncovered.
> ...


Its very unlikely that prices will drop until a few years have passed, if then. Price drops for the supertelephoto lenses just do not happen. No rebates either. There are only a few made, and a lot of buyers waiting to get them.


----------



## charlesa (Mar 11, 2013)

So undecided whether to check this one out or go for version II of the 400 mm, which is the focal length I use most.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 12, 2013)

mrmarks said:


> What's the approx weight of this lens? Looks to be at least 4kg?



Apparently it is around 3Kg or so I am told. There is one not far from where I live but have not had a chance to play - must catch him on a good day!
Due to current Canon pricing I don't think I will be interested as I already have 300 & 800mm lenses and am simply not willing to pay (at current rumors) nearly twice what I paid for a near mint 800 for a little 200-400 f4.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow. I thought... eh maybe if it comes around 5 or 6K... I might be able to swing it... but that is just crazy big.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 12, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Wow. I thought... eh maybe if it comes around 5 or 6K... I might be able to swing it... but that is just crazy big.



Swinging it might cause fatalities...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 12, 2013)

Shoot! Just downgraded myself from a Rebel to an Eos M


----------



## agierke (Mar 12, 2013)

i am mostly impressed that you got your wife to go with you to that nerdfest! my wife tolerates my nerdery at home but no way could i drag her to something like that! lol.



> Shoot! Just downgraded myself from a Rebel to an Eos M



you could put that lens on an Eos M. people would think you are just carrying around a lens...new approach to stealthy photography.


----------



## RGF (Mar 12, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Wow. I thought... eh maybe if it comes around 5 or 6K... I might be able to swing it... but that is just crazy big.



For that price you might be able to get the redesigned 100-400 (if they ever make one)

Only way we will see the 200-400 that low is for the Yen to plummet to 150-180 to the USD. They maybe you could get a gray market 200-400 then. Of course if the Yen falls that far we have other problems


----------



## Ewinter (Mar 12, 2013)

As a cps member at that show I was allowed to play with it to my hearts content. It's a thing of beauty but they wouldn't say a price


----------



## hyles (Mar 12, 2013)

I had chance to play with it last bout one year ago at Roma photo show. They did not allow me to take any picture, but it was indeed lighter than i thought. It had quite fast AF but cannot say anything about IQ or price. 
It won't be for me, i'd prefer 4002.8 or 600 f4.
Diego


----------



## RGF (Mar 12, 2013)

Ewinter said:


> As a cps member at that show I was allowed to play with it to my hearts content. It's a thing of beauty but they wouldn't say a price



Having worked in several marketing departments, the price is the last thing decided. Cost of Goods (production), expected demand, competition, currency exchange rates, ... all go into the final decision


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 16, 2013)

Those photos do a great job of showing the lens' size. It's bigger than I expected.


----------



## charlesa (Mar 16, 2013)

It is hand holdable easily it seems... although more interested in samples on how it would compare to a 400 mm f/2.8 prime... and the price I believe will surpass the price of the supertelephoto primes themselves.


----------



## RGF (Mar 19, 2013)

charlesa said:


> It is hand holdable easily it seems... although more interested in samples on how it would compare to a 400 mm f/2.8 prime... and the price I believe will surpass the price of the supertelephoto primes themselves.



Sure hope that Canon keeps the price in check, especially since the Yen has weakened. Above $12,000 hard to justify


----------



## DavidGMiles (Mar 19, 2013)

charlesa said:


> It is hand holdable easily it seems... although more interested in samples on how it would compare to a 400 mm f/2.8 prime... and the price I believe will surpass the price of the supertelephoto primes themselves.


I held it - I wouldn't want to handhold it for more than a few minutes - especially not when coupled to a ! series body


----------

